# "Prey" (Adagio, Symphobia , Spitfire , Cinebrass )



## jhansson (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi composer , latest demo

Prey ! soundtrack / classical !

http://soundcloud.com/james-hansson/prey


----------



## JohnG (Oct 23, 2012)

Good work, James. You have some first-rate libraries and you do a convincing job with them. Personally I favour a touch more reverb, but I realise that's out of fashion and anyway, it's a matter of taste. 

Good use of the orchestra -- could use a little more of the woodwind in the beginning of the last section, and maybe a little less of the arpeggios in the strings (this is a mix point, in case I'm not being clear). Introducing the choir near the end is a welcome colour change.

And you have different key centers for the different sections, which is fun too.

I don't know if you want any suggestions, but I would suggest that you speed it up a bit. It feels slightly sluggish at points. Naturally, live players would fix a lot of that, if they are playing into the pulse you've established, but still, I think it could be faster even so.


----------



## jhansson (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi John ! and thank you for listening ! 

good question for a reverb !it depends what you mean! sometimes i feel there is too much reverb to hide defects pieces or samples library !
the amount of reverb balance is difficult because it is easy to drown instruments and intentions as well as the expression ! 

yes indeed i completely agree with this idea , i not using enough wood, which is a good thing for the lento , is very interesting used with brass , and fabulous work with medium or high color for final mixing of course !

yes of course suggestions are important and i am very open! it's quite slow this song because it was thought to be an image support on video game rpg idea , environments that are sticking or where there is a waiting state, but promised i would do next time more different break and many change


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi James, 
Great work, nice piece and I can imagine it within a video game, although I agree that at some moments you speed it up a bit, it may have much to gain with a little more dynamic.

João


----------



## jhansson (Oct 24, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Wed Oct 24 said:


> Hi James,
> Great work, nice piece and I can imagine it within a video game, although I agree that at some moments you speed it up a bit, it may have much to gain with a little more dynamic.
> 
> João



João absolutely rights ! try to create an atmosphere ,inspired by the mistery and climate, but it is true that the final part was added because the piece was really too slow (This is not a nap), rather than make progress towards a theme, I look different voice that could each be develope but the title 4.30 is already  ! for dynamic work only (currently) on the edition, the reverb, and the panning ! this is a test to see if the library samples are sufficient to give an interesting without adding EQ or Comp ...Promise you next title is 180bpm


----------



## Gerald (Oct 24, 2012)

good job, sound and mixing excellent!


----------



## jhansson (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Gerald and thank you for taking a moment to give an advice !


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 28, 2012)

great stuff, very enjoyable! I really like the use of Cinebrass and the writing at about 3:20. Although I would avoid the "cru-ci-fi-xus"... at any cost, great library, but that phrase is SOOO overused. However just my 2 cents, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jhansson (Oct 29, 2012)

Michael Chrostek @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> great stuff, very enjoyable! I really like the use of Cinebrass and the writing at about 3:20. Although I would avoid the "cru-ci-fi-xus"... at any cost, great library, but that phrase is SOOO overused. However just my 2 cents, thanks for sharing!



Hi Michael ! yes cru ci fi xus is so overused ! but for this track i'm used only Kontakt and not word builder from SC ! overused samples is really a problem because for a big template This is convenient, this is quick and easy but they are already so its heard ! i'm searching different color or interesting samples but it is not always obvious


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, very nice writing!!

There are some mixing issues imo. The brass & WW are too distant, and in too big of a space compared to the up-frontness of the strings. So brass & ww a tad closer, loader and less reverberant.

o-[][]-o


----------



## jhansson (Oct 30, 2012)

jamwerks @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> Hi, very nice writing!!
> 
> all for a good reason ! first the distance ! 2t/he plesasue 3h / i love music
> 
> ...


----------

